# Hello everyone



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi there, my names Heather and I own Pumpkins mousery on the Isle of Wight. Was about to say I had 29 mice but recently our rescue mice found new homes and a few from some of my current litters have gone to good homes. 
I am going to the Swindon show this april on the the 23rd were I'm taking quite a few mice for other breeders and collecting some in return, yahz. 
But yes I'm here saying hello to everyone


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

hi, thank you


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you, Heather

:welcome1


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

